# Eastern Kansas



## David_F (Aug 2, 2006)

Just some pics from a short trip over to Perry Lake in eastern Kansas a little over three weeks ago.  The animals were found by KUJordan and myself (mostly Jordan because, apparently, I'm blind ).

Inverts
_Latrodectus sp._ with spiderlings






_Dolomedes triton_






_Micrathena gracilis_






Robberfly with lunch






_Nicrophorus americana_






Also found were a _Narceus americana_, a _Tenodera aridifolia sinensis_, and many, many wasps but I either don't have pics of them or the pics turned out badly.  The wasps don't deserve to have their pictures taken though (unless, of course, they're being eaten by something ).

Herps in the next post.


----------



## David_F (Aug 2, 2006)

Herps
_Rana catesbeiana_






_Hyla versicolor_, skinny juvenile






_Thamnophis sirtalis ssp. (parietalis?)_






_Pantherophis (Elaphe) obsoletus_


----------



## Sheri (Aug 2, 2006)

The Dolomedes triton is my favorite.  

Can hardly wait to see some from Arizona!


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 2, 2006)

Great stuff David! Keep on posting!


----------



## David_F (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for looking.  Glad you liked the pics. 



			
				Sheri said:
			
		

> The Dolomedes triton is my favorite.


That was also one of my favorite finds.  Jordan flipped her at the edge of a small pond and she was nice enough to stay still long enough for us to get quite a few pics.


----------



## Arietans (Aug 3, 2006)

Awesome finds 

Looks like it was an extremely productive outing. 

Question.

Do you guys take pictures etc. or do you record the species account as well?


----------



## David_F (Aug 3, 2006)

Arietans said:
			
		

> Awesome finds
> 
> Looks like it was an extremely productive outing.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  Yes, it was a pretty good day.

I usually just take pictures since I never seem to find anything very uncommon.  If I were to find something that's not so common I would probably record more info.


----------



## Arietans (Aug 3, 2006)

Have you ever seen something unusual worth recording?

Example: We were on the south side of Lake Tanganyika and saw a Puff Adder eat a fish, yet it is in no dietary record of a Puff Adder (at least not one I've seen).


----------



## David_F (Aug 3, 2006)

Arietans said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen something unusual worth recording?
> 
> Example: We were on the south side of Lake Tanganyika and saw a Puff Adder eat a fish, yet it is in no dietary record of a Puff Adder (at least not one I've seen).


Wow!  That's a pretty cool observation.  

I've never seen anything myself that would be considered unusual.  I'm still pretty new to the herping thing.  About the most unusual thing I've seen is a scorpion (Centruroides vittatus) eating a centipede (Lithobius sp.) but that's pretty common I guess. It was cool to see though.


----------



## Arietans (Aug 3, 2006)

> I've never seen anything myself that would be considered unusual. I'm still pretty new to the herping thing. About the most unusual thing I've seen is a scorpion (Centruroides vittatus) eating a centipede (Lithobius sp.) but that's pretty common I guess. It was cool to see though.



You will. , just don't stop.

You think you know everything about a certain species, and then one day it just surprises you.


----------



## Jason Vaughn (Aug 4, 2006)

Great pics!   ( i need a new camera lol  )


----------



## David_F (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks, chasr1.


----------

